# Remington back in business



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

Heard they are back rolling 24/7. Think this will help much with the shortage?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sure can't hurt.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Last I heard it was just remington ammo. Is this correct or remington arms as well


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

DH








Remington to reopen plants in March 2021


Richmond Italia reopen the Remington plant in New York** Remington reopen on March 1, 2021** Remington 870 pump shotgun** Remington avoided bankruptcy




www.all4shooters.com


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Unfortunately an article dated March 4 from Syracuse, NY, stated the reopening was delayed. If I can figure out how to link article I will.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Reopening of Remington gun factory in Upstate New York delayed


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

The best news I read was that Ruger purchased Marlin lever actions out of the sale. Assuming everyone can survive uncle Joe's big ideas, this will hopefully get them back up to their tolerances when the JM stamp was on the barrels


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

An Official Journal Of The NRA | Big Green Is Back: Remington Ammo Plant Working 24/7


Remington Ammunition President Jason Vanderbrink announced that "the Big Green is back" and showcased the company's Lonoke, Ark. plant.




www.americanrifleman.org





Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Seeing more Remington on the shelves the last week or so , can't say I remember seeing before while looking


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sure hope they gear up and produce the 350 legend.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Just a matter of time, all I've seen is Winchester 350 legend in my travels, maybe 8 boxes & I left with none, couldn't get a hold of ezbite or Bobk, and talked myself out of anymore not owning a gun yet..... plus got tired of waiting for someone with a key, might have been able to get them all  
+ a couple of the 150 polymer tip
Remington I started seeing was 30 06 & 30 30 that I recall










A couple 308


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for posting 350 legend info ironman.
Will have to get out and about.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

My 4 came from kinda local stores to you ..... don't be scared to enter Wal-Mart
in and out through the auto center .... been trying to help members in my travels (I don't own a legend "yet") 
Plus seeing 22's semi regular


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

ironman172 said:


> My 4 came from kinda local stores to you ..... don't be scared to enter Wal-Mart
> in and out through the auto center .... been trying to help members in my travels (I don't own a legend "yet")
> Plus seeing 22's semi regular
> 
> View attachment 468498


Does Walmart sell anything but shotgun ammo? I've heard conflicting reports that they no longer sell rife or handgun ammo. Medina seems to be out of everything for the last year.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Yes they sell rifle ammo in some calibers in which i have bought in the last year , 300winmag, 7mmremmag, 243,30-30,30.06,270,308 and a few others .


----------

